# MY15/16 GTR in DMG wanted.



## AdamD (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi all. New member here searching for MY15/16 (DBA) GTR in DMG. Must be immaculate and original with low miles (under 10K). Prefer a car that***8217;s had dry use only, but realise that***8217;s a pretty unrealistic ask. Cash waiting for the right car. Please PM with any info. Thanks.


----------

